# numericable et mac



## maxxximus (22 Juillet 2012)

je suis nouveau chez numericable 
avant j'étais chez free le bonheur, ma nouvelle adresse m'impose donc le changement de mon FAI pour avoir un débit correct
Seulement voila, je n'arrive pas a faire apparaitre dans le finder section partagé labox de numericable, pour avoir ainsi acces à son disque dur intégré
chose que je pouvais faire avant avec la freebox revolution
Merci de me répondre car je suis en détresse complet

je pense qu'une fois que j'aurais réussi cela, je pourrais réutiliser mon XBMC installer sur mon Apple TV, car je n'arrive pas a trouver le chemin de des disque dur pour mes films je pense que cela est du au fait que la box n'apparait pas dans mon finder


----------



## Fellow (22 Juillet 2012)

LaBox de NC ne propose pas à ce jour le stockage sur son disque dur. Il ne sert que pour l'enregistrement et il n'est pas possible de le rendre visible par d'autres éléments de ton réseau.


----------



## maxxximus (22 Juillet 2012)

Merci d'avoir apporté une réponse aussi rapidement


----------



## Fellow (22 Juillet 2012)

Récemment abonné à numéricable, forcé car l'ADSL ne me permet que 2 ou 3 Mbps alors que je suis à Charenton (94) et à 500 mètres de Paris, et même si je n'utilise pas cette fonction, je me suis étonné de son absence récemment...


----------



## jujunono (25 Juillet 2012)

Je te conseille d'utiliser le Forum d'entraide Numericable présent sur numericable.fr : il y a des personnes de chez eux qui y participent pour valider les réponses ou les corriger. Pour ton problème, tu ne pourras en effet pas accéder au contenu du disque dur de LaBox par ton Mac (c'est un disque dédié aux enregistrements TV et donc protégé par respect de la loi du droit d'auteur), en revanche, tu peux connecter un disque externe sur ta Box et lire ce qu'il y a dessus avec le MédiaCenter de LaBox. Tu peux aussi lire en UPnP tout ce qu'il y a sur tes disques branchés sur le réseau sur LaBox. Pour l'instant tu ne peux pas l'utiliser dans l'autre sens : lire depuis ton Mac les fichiers connectés sur le disque dur externe connecté à ta box... mais c'est un développement prévu. En revanche pas de possibilité d'installer XBMC directement sur LaBox... en tout cas ce n'est pas prévu pour le moment.


----------

